# anyone from West potsdam NY?



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

anyone from West Potsdam NY?
looking for someone to keep me informed on the snow up there.
my partner is from that area and I just like to keep 1 up on him
you know all's fair right? 
HAVE FUN! I AM!


----------

